# Aunt Pam is homesick, again.



## PamfromTx (May 20, 2021)

The boys baseball team lost the 1st game tonight.  Whoever the announcer was acknowledged the younger brother's playing skills.  They are playing the second game as I type.  If they lose this second game, they are out.  If they win, they get to play again on Saturday. 

I started crying (sobbing) when I saw their mother in a video inside the dug out (sp); she looked so sad. 

I have been praying most of the day.  I turned off my phone for the day.  Too sad for them.  They tried so hard to win and almost had it. ... they almost had it.

They won the 2nd game last night which entitles them to play one more game on Saturday.  

Busy week for my boys; one graduates tonight and then they have this game that they will hopefully WIN.


----------



## PamfromTx (May 21, 2021)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=256830816234101


----------



## PamfromTx (May 21, 2021)

MVP ~ my nephew (Eddy Beza).    Oh, it was his birthday too.  Great birthday gift he gave himself.


----------



## Tish (May 21, 2021)

Oh, Sweetheart, there is always next season. A huge happy birthday to your Nephew.


----------



## PamfromTx (May 21, 2021)

They still have one more game on Saturday; and yes, he's just a junior in high school and has another year of surprises for us.


----------



## PamfromTx (May 22, 2021)

It's a tough game; but Sabinal came back.  Let's hope they continue to keep up.  This aunt is a mess.  I hope you understand that these are my baby boys (g-nephews) that are playing and are my flesh and blood.  The make up for the children I was not able to have.  

It's been rough, listening to the game via a radio and not seeing them in person.


----------



## PamfromTx (May 22, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (May 22, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (May 22, 2021)




----------



## Keesha (May 22, 2021)

For once? 
Sorry for your heartache.


----------



## PamfromTx (May 22, 2021)

Sabinal  won, 19-11.  Proud of those boys!   On to another game next week; I'm anxious to hear who they are playing against... and where the game will be held.  Thank you, @Murrmurr for your kind words.  I am constantly cheering on my two boys.  I am the 'senior' cheerleader for the Sabinal Yellowjackets.  lol


----------



## Murrmurr (May 22, 2021)

Pam, congratulate them even when they lose. Show them the love for a great effort, good sportsmanship, awesome plays, etc. They should never feel down about losing, but feel great for the opportunity to play. Win or lose, it's valuable practice in sports and in life.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (May 22, 2021)

I totally understand your anxiety @PamfromTx    All six of my kids played rec dept baseball and it wasn’t until I went to a minor league game that I realize, ‘oh, you can watch baseball and be relaxed.  Wow!’ Lol


----------



## PamfromTx (May 27, 2021)

Playing Regional Semifinal Series today and Saturday.

*Sabinal Yellowjackets vs Evadale*
Game 1 Thursday May 27th at 7 pm
Game 2 Saturday May 29th at 2:30pm
Game 3 is 30 minutes after game 2 if necessary.

I can't watch the live streaming someone was nice enough to share with viewers on FB.  Nervous aunt here.  lol


----------



## RadishRose (May 27, 2021)

Good luck!!


----------



## PamfromTx (May 27, 2021)

They won this game!


----------



## PamfromTx (May 28, 2021)

They are enjoying the day.  Tomorrow they will compete again.


----------



## Lara (May 28, 2021)

Congrats!  Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## PamfromTx (May 29, 2021)

Sabinal Yellowjackets won both games; next game is June 2nd for the Regional Finals.  I have been watching the game off and on, thank you, Facebook.


----------



## PamfromTx (May 29, 2021)

My g-nephew is the catcher (first one on the left).  I can't see his older brother.


----------



## Murrmurr (May 29, 2021)

Congratulations, Yellowjackets!


----------



## PamfromTx (May 29, 2021)

I'm not even there at the game and I'm wiped out.  lol  I think baseball is so stressful.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 1, 2021)

I'm all set, I got sedatives to help me enjoy watching my great nephews play their game on Wednesday and Thursday.  Just kidding, no sedatives.  We will be out of town for approximately 2 or 3 days starting this Wednesday.  I can't wait to see the boys and some of my family.  Ohhhhhhhh, and those two little ones.  Hope I won't have to change their diapers.   So, if I disappear, I'm enjoying these children.  We booked a hotel room for 2 nights. 

Then at the end of June, we will go to my hometown for a graduation dance/party.  We'll stay longer during that trip.  

We're so anxious to see everyone; it's been a long 16 months.  I want to hug those little ones!   Give them kisses.  Hubby went nuts buying them stuff, last night.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 1, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> I'm all set, I got sedatives to help me enjoy watching my great nephews play their game on Wednesday and Thursday.  Just kidding, no sedatives.  We will be out of town for approximately 2 or 3 days starting this Wednesday.  I can't wait to see the boys and some of my family.  Ohhhhhhhh, and those two little ones.  Hope I won't have to change their diapers.   So, if I disappear, I'm enjoying these children.  We booked a hotel for 2 nights.
> 
> Then at the end of June, we will go to my hometown for a graduation dance.


I'm sure you'll have a great time, Pam. Enjoy!


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 1, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> I'm sure you'll have a great time, Pam. Enjoy!


Thank you, @Murrmurr


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 3, 2021)

The boys lost the game yesterday.  I was there to experience the agony of defeat. 

I blamed myself, perhaps I brought them bad luck.

The other team was out to win as they want the title bad.

They play again today starting at 5 p.m.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 3, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> The boys lost the game yesterday.  I was there to experience the agony of defeat.
> 
> I blamed myself, perhaps I brought them bad luck.
> 
> ...


You win some, you lose some, it's all part of sports.
If they love the game, always do their best and demonstrate good sportsmanship, they're winners.

It's a whole new ballgame tomorrow. Go get em, guys!


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 4, 2021)

We just got home; went out of town for a couple of days to see my g-nephews compete in a baseball tournament.  Back home and resting.  It was blazing hot the first day of games and then yesterday it rained but it cleared up for them to play again.  Our boys lost and are out.  The town/city of Shiner will now vie for State championship.  They were a tough, I mean TOUGH team.  But, I am so very proud of my boys to get as far as they did.

The younger of the two, will play baseball again next year as a Senior in high school.  The oldest will be a freshman in college.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 4, 2021)

A few photos from yesterday.  Mom/Coach was quite sad.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 4, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 167921View attachment 167920
> 
> A few photos from yesterday.  Mom/Coach was quite sad.


A disappointment, for sure. But it's still early in the season.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 4, 2021)

I didn't know you had gone somewhere.  Missed you and glad you are okay and had a good time!


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 4, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> A disappointment, for sure. But it's still early in the season.


They are out, @Murrmurr


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 4, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> I didn't know you had gone somewhere.  Missed you and glad you are okay and had a good time!


Just seeing family and friends made me happy.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 4, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> Just seeing family and friends made me happy.


So cool!


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 4, 2021)

We stopped to eat at an IHOP in the next small town and were confronted by quite a few Shiner fans.  Only two families were from Sabinal.  Anyways, one young man was very kind and said he was impressed with the female coach.  That was nice of him to talk to us.  We, of course were wearing Sabinal t-shirts.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## AnnieA (Jun 8, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> The boys lost the game yesterday.  I was there to experience the agony of defeat.
> 
> I blamed myself, perhaps I brought them bad luck.



It's so crazy how some of us are so superstitious about sports!  I have
turned the TV or radio on or off depending...thinking that I was the curse on my team  Maybe there's something to Jung's collective unconscious and sports brings it out in us...


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 8, 2021)

AnnieA said:


> It's so crazy how some of us are so superstitious about sports!  I have
> turned the TV or radio on or off depending...thinking that I was the curse on my team  Maybe there's something to Jung's collective unconscious and sports brings it out in us...


Funny, I am NOT superstitious...but this was my very first time of attending one of their baseball games.  They played a greater team.  They will always be winners in my eyes.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 12, 2021)

The final results of the 2A State Tournament (Baseball) Schedule:


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 21, 2021)

My Eddy Beza (g-nephew) made quite an impression, I suppose ~ he was selected as the Defensive MVP in their district.  He's only a junior, well, actually he is officially now a senior.  How did this cutie grow so fast?!?    His older brother is anxious to start college in the fall.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 21, 2021)

Our high school graduate and soon to be a freshman at a university.  I love him with all of my heart.  I hope he does well while attending college.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 21, 2021)

That little Superman is Eddy, my g-nephew when he was in daycare.  lol


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 21, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> That little Superman is Eddy, my g-nephew when he was in daycare.  lol
> 
> 
> View attachment 170369View attachment 170370


And the Superman standing between Spiderman and Batman? He's a handsome dude!


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 21, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> And the Superman standing between Spiderman and Batman? He's a handsome dude!


That is Eddy.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 22, 2021)

The days are _FLYING _by.

There doesn't seem to ever be enough time to get done what I want and need to get done.

I've got too much to do, dear friends.   Won't be around much in the next several days.  Will leave on Friday to go visit family in Uvalde, Texas and then off to San Antonio to visit hubby's sister.  We hope to see as many family members as possible.   Started packing as well.  And I'm collecting this and that to give to my sister Lucy; she can always use dishes, drinking glasses, etc.  Our SUV is going to be loaded.  lol  

And I shall visit my mother's grave and take some fresh pink roses (her favorite).  

Hope everyone has peaceful and happy days ahead.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 22, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> The days are _FLYING _by.
> 
> There doesn't seem to ever be enough time to get done what I want and need to get done.
> 
> ...


I do hope you have a great trip and get to see all your loved ones. We'll miss you so don't forget to come back!


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 22, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> The days are _FLYING _by.
> 
> There doesn't seem to ever be enough time to get done what I want and need to get done.
> 
> ...


Have a safe and enjoyable trip, Pam. 
See you later.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 23, 2021)

A day in the life of Pam and her hubs. 

I was lethargic and did not want to go back to the mall.  So, I wrote down instructions for hubby on the exchange that was to be made.  I specifically said I wanted a size 3Toddler instead of the 4Toddler we had bought.  Same dresses like the ones we had bought; no substitutions.   What does he do?   Comes home with 2 totally different dresses and two weird looking tops.  Never again!!!  I guess I will have to go tomorrow as I am running out of time on getting ready for this trip.  I was so livid that I had to get out of the house for some air.  Went and bought a few groceries.  We had no milk for the morning and I wanted more of the watermelon juice I buy.  I also bought my sister an early birthday gift / card. I have tons of stuff to get ready still.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 24, 2021)

I hope you  have an enjoyable trip Pam.  Take good care and have fun!


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 27, 2021)

The graduates that were honored had a video shown at the party/dance on Saturday night. 

I was teary but never cried.  His mother was sitting next to me and he sat in behind us with his girlfriend.  I looked at my niece and she was teary. I looked back at our graduate and held his hand as he looked a bit emotional.  

I'm sure those hospital pics were tough to watch. This young man has met many obstacles; two being major knee surgeries for football injuries.  How I wish he had not suffered so much during these times.  But, like his mother has said many times, it has made him a more determined young man.  If baseball does not work out, he'll be working towards a Master's Degree in Nursing at the same time.

I am so proud of him, no matter what he accomplishes in his future endeavors.  I have one huge regret ~ not being around more while he grew up.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 29, 2021)

My sweet Gibby (Gilbert).  Trip to Europe several years ago.  Hope he gets to return to see the Eiffel Tower.



The girl on the right was my niece's foreign student.  She lived with them for a school year.  Why on earth she'd pick that little town to attend school ~ I'll never know.  She is from France.  She was their tour guide when they went to Europe.  I got to meet her a couple of times.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 1, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 8, 2021)

I had a text from a niece with a picture of Gibby celebrating his birthday (a week early) because he will be leaving to the university this coming week.  I had not even thought it was that time!  When I saw his birthday photo ... I knew right away that he was happy and anxious to get to the next chapter of his life.  

His grandma and aunt aren't all that happy to see him leave though.  My sister (the grandma) was already teary early tonight.  His aunt (Selina) is in tears; she has been very instrumental in the boys lives.  Oh, why do they have to grow so fast?  

I totally forgot to send him some money and don't even know where to send it to.  I'm sure he'll tell me if I text him later today.  

I love you, Gilbert (Gibby) with all of my heart.


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 8, 2021)

With his Nana.


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 8, 2021)

Gibby with a cousin.


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## Gaer (Aug 8, 2021)

Thanks for sharing all this with us!
We are all rooting for your guys!  and for YOU!


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 8, 2021)

Gaer said:


> Thanks for sharing all this with us!
> We are all rooting for your guys!  and for YOU!


Thank you, @Gaer .   I need a shoulder; am finally crying.  I feel so guilty that I moved away and never saw him actually grow up.  I missed so much.  This guilt is so painful.  I just recorded a message for him; and my voice was trembly.  But, I said what I wanted to say... that we are very proud of him.  And that we LOVE him.

I think I am moving to Arlington, Texas where I can watch over him.  lol


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 12, 2021)

Ahhhhhh, I already miss him; who knows when I'll see him again.  He's going to be one busy guy; playing baseball for the university and attending classes.  

His younger brother is now a senior in high school and is already involved in school activities.  There was a real cute video of the seniors in Facebook.


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 13, 2021)

It's been a rough day. My g-nephew is indeed anxious and scared about going to college and being so far away from everyone. Those who pray, please pray for him.  

I texted his mother to see if he needed anything and she said, "he's good".  He's in a dorm, for crying out loud; he needs an electric frying pan and a toaster oven, perhaps... I know he loves grilled cheese sandwiches.  They bought him a fridge and a microwave and other things today.


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 14, 2021)

LOL, I'm now getting hit for donations from little brother to help his football team with needed supplies.  I am more than willing to help him.


----------



## Devi (Aug 14, 2021)

Handsome young man, Pam.


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 14, 2021)

Exciting news!   His mother has been made 'temporary' head coach of the high school baseball (boys) team.  I hope it is a permanent change; she's been wanting this for years.


----------



## peppermint (Aug 14, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 166190


Field of dreams....?  I had great games when my son and his son playing baseball.
I wish my grandson gets a boy to play baseball...If I live that long....
But then, maybe a girl.....


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 14, 2021)

In his tiny dorm.


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 15, 2021)

Deleted, duplicate


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 15, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> I had a text from a niece with a picture of Gibby celebrating his birthday (a week early) because he will be leaving to the university this coming week.  I had not even thought it was that time!  When I saw his birthday photo ... I knew right away that he was happy and anxious to get to the next chapter of his life.
> 
> His grandma and aunt aren't all that happy to see him leave though.  My sister (the grandma) was already teary early tonight.  His aunt (Selina) is in tears; she has been very instrumental in the boys lives.  Oh, why do they have to grow so fast?
> 
> ...


Well, as long as you are sending out money , did you want my address?


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 15, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 15, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Well, as long as you are sending out money , did you want my address?


LOL @Aneeda72 , this aunt isn't made of money.  But I will do what I can for him and his brother.   I've been looking in Amazon for stuff for a dorm.


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 15, 2021)

Well, his parents left Arlington yesterday evening; it's a long drive back to Uvalde, Texas.  I don't want to know if he cried.  He's still a baby.... (18 yrs. old).


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 15, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> LOL @Aneeda72 , this aunt isn't made of money.  But I will do what I can for him and his brother.   I've been looking in Amazon for stuff for a dorm.


I am always teasing people on the forum about sending me money.  I have no money, well 800 a month, but husband does.  But like most people we are in good shape for the income level we are at.  With the sale of the money pit house, we are much better off.

I even think we could afford the apartment if he could no longer work.  It would be tight but doable.  I have money in savings again as well which is such a relief.  A little egg nest is better than no egg nest.

Then again, I am still happy to take any spare change lying around


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 15, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> I am always teasing people on the forum about sending me money.  I have no money, well 800 a month, but husband does.  But like most people we are in good shape for the income level we are at.  With the sale of the money pit house, we are much better off.
> 
> I even think we could afford the apartment if he could no longer work.  It would be tight but doable.  I have money in savings again as well which is such a relief.  A little egg nest is better than no egg nest.
> 
> Then again, I am still happy to take any spare change lying around


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 15, 2021)

I haven't touched my inheritance from Mom; saving it for a rainy day.


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 15, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> The graduates that were honored had a video shown at the party/dance on Saturday night.
> 
> I was teary but never cried.  His mother was sitting next to me and he sat in behind us with his girlfriend.  I looked at my niece and she was teary. I looked back at our graduate and held his hand as he looked a bit emotional.
> 
> ...


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 22, 2021)

Well, well, well....

Today was Gilbert's birthday and I was not included in a Zoom meeting with the rest of his family.  I am hurt and I am upset.  I, too wanted to see him and his new surroundings (dorm).  But mostly, I want to see for myself that he still has that great smile and is happy.  

I guess I'll get over it.  I seriously need to stop spending so much money on people who don't even care about me.  Not talking about Gilbert. either.   My niece Selina planned the Zoom meeting.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Aug 23, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> Well, well, well....
> 
> Today was Gilbert's birthday and I was not included in a Zoom meeting with the rest of his family.  I am hurt and I am upset.  I, too wanted to see him and his new surroundings (dorm).  But mostly, I want to see for myself that he still has that great smile and is happy.
> 
> I guess I'll get over it.  I seriously need to stop spending so much money on people who don't even care about me.  Not talking about Gilbert. either.   My niece Selina planned the Zoom meeting.


@PamfromTx Unfortunately, those we love the most are the ones that can hurt the most ((hugs))


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 25, 2021)

The youngest of these two brothers (my g-nephews) got injured this past Friday and their mother is just telling me about it ~ earlier.  He tore his ACL... just like his older brother.  Surgery will be done on Friday.   Please pray for Eddy.... those of you who believe in prayer.   Thank you.

It wasn't even a real football game, just a scrimmage and he's already out ~ his senior year.  Sports are what these two brothers love.  I am so sad for him.  So very sad.  No more football for him.  Not this season.  And he is the one who wants to join the Marines; so, no college are in the plans.  

I wonder if these brothers were targeted because of being so tough; for being sons of a coach?  Who knows.


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 27, 2021)

Eddy is out of surgery and doing well.


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 5, 2021)

Eddy is doing well with his rehab and is probably going back to school this coming week.  He isn't himself I hear; very down because he wanted to play football and earn his letterman's jacket.  He can't be involved in sports for six months as well.  It's going to be tough for him.


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 10, 2021)

*Gibby.*


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 10, 2021)

Eddy, happy with his first vehicle.  He was so excited with his truck.  This was one week before the football injury.  I love those two brothers, to pieces.


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 11, 2021)

Our college freshman is home.   Back home, that is.  Long drive...but he wanted to go home.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Sep 11, 2021)

@PamfromTx I'm happy the rehab went well. I can understand what a let down it must have been not to be able to play football but maybe bigger and better things are in store for him. 
My best to all of you.


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 11, 2021)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> @PamfromTx I'm happy the rehab went well. I can understand what a let down it must have been not to be able to play football but maybe bigger and better things are in store for him.
> My best to all of you.


Thank you, @Ruth n Jersey , you are a sweetie.   It was Eddy who had the surgery.  He's a senior in high school.


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 13, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 2, 2021)

Our college freshman drove 6 hours to see his cousins.  From Arlington to Uvalde.   Everyone is excited to see Gibby.  I miss these stinkers.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 2, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> Our college freshman drove 6 hours to see his cousins.  From Arlington to Uvalde.   Everyone is excited to see Gibby.View attachment 186984View attachment 186985View attachment 186986View attachment 186987


Gibby is so good looking!


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 2, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> Gibby is so good looking!


Thank you.  He's our sweet young man.  His girlfriend broke up with him two weeks ago.  I just found out.


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 2, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> Thank you.  He's our sweet young man.  His girlfriend broke up with him two weeks ago.  I just found out.


She doesn't know when she has a good thing obviously.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Oct 2, 2021)

Your (extended) family is beautiful, @PamfromTx !


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 2, 2021)

CinnamonSugar said:


> Your (extended) family is beautiful, @PamfromTx !


Thank you so much; I am missing them so much ... tonight.


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 3, 2021)

More news about Gibby!!! 

He told his parents that he was only going to the present college this one year instead of the 2.  He'll transfer to a university in Corpus Christi in Fall 2022 to pursue a degree in nursing instead.  He said he wanted to experience what it'd be like to be part of (college) baseball.  This college is quite strict in many ways, he says.  He's doing everything he is suppose to, don't get me wrong.  He's always been a good student.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Oct 3, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> More news about Gibby!!!
> 
> He told his parents that he was only going to the present college this one year instead of the 2.  He'll transfer to a university in Corpus Christi in Fall 2022 to pursue a degree in nursing instead.  He said he wanted to experience what it'd be like to be part of college baseball.  This college is quite strict in many ways, he says.  He's doing everything he is suppose to, don't get me wrong.  He's always been a good student.


We love our male nurses !!  All the best as he pursues this path


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 3, 2021)

CinnamonSugar said:


> We love our male nurses !!  All the best as he pursues this path


Well, this young man has a ton of empathy and compassion and will do great; he's always been interested in nursing.  I hope and pray that he does well.  He'll be closer to everyone in Corpus Christi.


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 8, 2021)

The girls.  Lucy Jo and Lily.


----------



## Shero (Oct 8, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 183689View attachment 183690


Cuteness overload


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 10, 2021)

They start them out pretty young in Sabinal, Texas.  My niece Gigi is holding a 6 month old Lucy Jo.  Lucy Jo is looking down at her mother.  LOL  Wonder what she was thinking?!?


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 10, 2021)

Adorable  family  Pam!


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 10, 2021)

​


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 11, 2021)

This is Lulu, the doll i sent my g-nieces.  It is on display at the public library.  Doll speaks English and Spanish.  These pics brought tears to my eyes.


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 11, 2021)

They are celebrating Hispanic Heritage month in my hometown. The doll belonged to Aubrey, hubby's granddaughter that we haven't seen in 7 years. Pretty doll; she's soft and cuddly. Taller than the girls. I miss having that doll here. But, the girls are now enjoying it.  And so are the library patrons.


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 13, 2021)

My uncle who likes to drive fast, yet safe.    He's 92 years old.


----------



## Verisure (Oct 13, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> The boys baseball team lost the 1st game tonight.  Whoever the announcer was acknowledged the younger brother's playing skills.  They are playing the second game as I type.  If they lose this second game, they are out.  If they win, they get to play again on Saturday.
> 
> I started crying (sobbing) when I saw their mother in a video inside the dug out (sp); she looked so sad.
> 
> ...


The very moment someone wins ... someone else loses. There's very little we can do about it.


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 13, 2021)

Verisure said:


> The very moment someone wins ... someone else loses. There's very little we can do about it.


I know.  Well, the youngest of the two brothers got hurt playing football, has had 2 surgeries.  Not sure he'll be able to play this coming season.

You just opened my wounds.  No offense.   

I can't wait to see my family.


----------



## Verisure (Oct 13, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> My uncle who likes to drive fast, yet safe.    He's 92 years old.
> 
> View attachment 189133


If your uncle can play, I'd love to get you onto the dance floor for a good ranchero! I mean, if your husband won't get jealous.


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 13, 2021)

Verisure said:


> If your uncle can play, I'd love to get you onto the dance floor for a good ranchero! I mean, if your husband won't get jealous.


Hubby is quite jealous.


----------



## Verisure (Oct 13, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> Hubby is quite jealous.


Ooooops!


----------



## Verisure (Oct 13, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> This is Lulu, the doll i sent my g-nieces.  It is on display at the public library.  Doll speaks English and Spanish.  These pics brought tears to my eyes.
> 
> View attachment 188736View attachment 188737View attachment 188738


¡Ay, qué linda!


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 15, 2021)

My baby girls had 'Jammie Day' at Daycare today.  If it were up to me, they would not be at a daycare.  

They were a bit confused.  lol


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 18, 2021)

Verisure said:


> If your uncle can play, I'd love to get you onto the dance floor for a good ranchero! I mean, if your husband won't get jealous.


Wow, I don't even know how to dance to ranchero/ranchera music.


----------



## Verisure (Oct 18, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> Wow, I don't even know how to dance to ranchero/ranchera music.


That is very difficult to believe, Pamelacita.


----------



## Shero (Oct 18, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> My baby girls had 'Jammie Day' at Daycare today.  If it were up to me, they would not be at a daycare.
> 
> They were a bit confused.  lolView attachment 189399


So cute!!


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 21, 2021)

My g-nieces,  today.


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 21, 2021)

Verisure said:


> That is very difficult to believe, Pamelacita.
> 
> 
> View attachment 189850


Believe me, I never had an interest in that type of music.


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 21, 2021)

Update on Eddy (he's the one who has had two surgeries due to getting ambushed at a football game.  

He is going thru a depression stage.  Has no interest in going to any sports related events.  He even turned down escorting a senior girl competing for homecoming queen at Saturday's game. 

Prayers for my Eddy please. Thank you.  I am worried.  He does not answer his phone and/or texts.  

Not sure if he'll heal for baseball season.

He is now wearing a brace. 

He's one of my 'babies'.


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 21, 2021)

By the way, he was selected senior class president.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Oct 21, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> Update on Eddy (he's the one who has had two surgeries due to getting ambushed at a football game.
> 
> He is going thru a depression stage.  Has no interest in going to any sports related events.  He even turned down escorting a senior girl competing for homecoming queen at Saturday's game.
> 
> ...


 @PamfromTx   hard for a young man to be in that situation.   May he come out in the other side a stronger person!


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 21, 2021)

CinnamonSugar said:


> @PamfromTx   hard for a young man to be in that situation.   May he come out in the other side a stronger person!


I agree, hence my worry.


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 22, 2021)

G-nephew Eddy escorted the winning Homecoming Queen for Sabinal High School.  He is the King, lol.  He looked happy!  I watched the halftime on FB.  I could tell his leg was hurting.  The Queen is sooooooooo cute; saw a closeup of her. 

I'm relieved that he changed his mind in escorting the queen candidate.  He needs to forget FOOTBALL and concentrate on getting well and healthy.  He's lost weight too.


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 1, 2021)

Halloween 2021.  



Top to bottom:

Gigi, my niece and the girl's fav aunt.  Boohoo.
Lily Ann, my g-niece and Selina's youngest daughter.
Selina, my niece
Lucy Jo, my g-niece and Selina's oldest daughter.

Gigi and Selina are both educators in Uvalde County.  Gigi coaches as well; the first female coach for the Sabinal Yellowjackets baseball team.    I haven't heard if Eddy will be playing baseball this coming season; he's still wearing a brace for his football injury.  But, he seems to be happier.  Thank, God.


I love my girlies.


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 1, 2021)

It's good to see Eddy wearing his football jersey.  Sigh...  And I am so happy to see him participate in activities at school ~ again.


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 2, 2021)

Hubby's nephew and nieces.  Halloween.


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 6, 2021)

My niece sent me these two photos.  I am delighted to see him happy.   Niece says they are very good friends.  I hope that one day ...they will fall in love.


----------



## katlupe (Nov 7, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> Hubby's nephew and nieces.  Halloween.View attachment 192605View attachment 192606View attachment 192607


I love her red hair! She is beautiful!


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 7, 2021)

katlupe said:


> I love her red hair! She is beautiful!


It's a wig, @katlupe.   She is a blonde, just like her mom.


----------



## katlupe (Nov 7, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> It's a wig, @katlupe.   She is a blonde, just like her mom.


She fooled me!


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 7, 2021)

*She is one of the Scooby-Doo characters*.


----------



## Pepper (Nov 7, 2021)

You wrote:
My niece sent me these two photos. I am delighted to see him happy. Niece says they are very good friends.* I hope that one day ...they will fall in love.*

He already looks in love!!!!!!!


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 16, 2021)

Eddy, who is a senior in high school has been accepted to the same university that his brother is attending.  Makes me feel better ...that they will be together.  Pictured are Gibby, Eddy and I have no clue who the 3rd person is.


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 18, 2021)

Birthday girl, Lucy Jo.  We got to FaceTime with everyone and sang, "Happy Birthday" to her.  She is so sweet. 

She received 3 scooters.  Told them they could return ours. 

My sister didn't tell me she was getting one.

Lucy Jo and her sister took a day off from daycare.  lol


----------



## Ladybj (Nov 18, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> Birthday girl, Lucy Jo.  We got to FaceTime with everyone and sang, "Happy Birthday" to her.  She is so sweet.
> 
> She received 3 scooters.  Told them they could return ours.
> 
> ...


She is beautiful


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 21, 2021)

Girls ran the Turkey Trot.  Lily was scared and her mother carried her during the run.


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 1, 2021)

Our Christmas tree, 12-1-2021.


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 1, 2021)

Can you spot the little metal giraffe?


----------



## Ladybj (Dec 1, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 196976
> Our tree, 12-1-2021.


Looking at your beautiful tree is motivating me to decorate my tree.  Hubby have it out - I may start on it tomorrow.


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 1, 2021)

Ladybj said:


> Looking at your beautiful tree is motivating me to decorate my tree.  Hubby have it out - I may start on it tomorrow.


Well, I had decided against it...but woke up Monday and the tree was up.  Hope you do get your tree up.  So, I did 95% of the decorating.  He was all smiles.

*Barb from *

_*http://theshabbytree.com/    has inspired me all along since the beginning of my cancer scare.  She makes me laugh.  Hope you watch her soon, @Ladybj *_


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 1, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> Hubby's nephew and nieces.  Halloween.View attachment 192605View attachment 192606View attachment 192607


They are beautiful children! I bet the middle one's smile lights up a room.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 1, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> Birthday girl, Lucy Jo.  We got to FaceTime with everyone and sang, "Happy Birthday" to her.  She is so sweet.
> 
> She received 3 scooters.  Told them they could return ours.
> 
> ...


She's adorable and looks like a little sweetie.  That cake is beautiful. Wish I had some right now. LOL


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 1, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> They are beautiful children! I bet the middle one's smile lights up a room.


Not sure who you are referring to, @OneEyedDiva but the red headed wig girl is my husband's favorite; she has a heart as big as Texas.  I love her to pieces too.


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 2, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 2, 2021)

Ladybj said:


> Looking at your beautiful tree is motivating me to decorate my tree.  Hubby have it out - I may start on it tomorrow.


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 2, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> She's adorable and looks like a little sweetie.  That cake is beautiful. Wish I had some right now. LOL


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 6, 2021)

My g-nieces.


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 8, 2021)

Both hubby and I were missing hearing about Harvey, our great-pup from our hometown.


----------



## Shero (Dec 8, 2021)

Beautiful darlings Pam


----------



## Ladybj (Dec 8, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> Well, I had decided against it...but woke up Monday and the tree was up.  Hope you do get your tree up.  So, I did 95% of the decorating.  He was all smiles.
> 
> *Barb from *
> 
> _*http://theshabbytree.com/    has inspired me all along since the beginning of my cancer scare.  She makes me laugh.  Hope you watch her soon, @Ladybj *_


I decorated my tree a few days after our post. I did 100% of the decorating...which is fine because I have decorating skills...LOL.  Hubby said I did a good job.  Well let me backtrack.. I did 98% - he put the Star on top of the tree. I left it off because it was a bit difficult. After a few days, he got it done


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 8, 2021)

@PamfromTx  such sweet little girls. Merry Christmas to you and your family.


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 9, 2021)

Here's the sweetest girl, hubby's g-niece.  She was a redhead for Halloween.

Went to see The Nutcracker.


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 12, 2021)

Covid-19 has finally caught up with 'family'.  Hubby's g-nephew and Lewis' mom both have tested positive.  I have no other info other than that. They are extremely private and don't share much of what transpires in their family.  Not even Lewis' grandma knows any details.  She found out from the other daughter-in-law.

Prayers for them. He's only 5 years old.


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 14, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 198825View attachment 198826


This was a tea party for a friend (little girl in the center); they had been to one other one last year.  Their mother doesn't give them sweets and they had never seen marshmallows... hence that look Lily is giving her little mug.  My poor girls.


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 16, 2021)

My wittle girls (nieces) are quite sick with the flu.  Their mother is too.  Mother tested negative for Covid-19.  Thank God.  Being a teacher is getting scary as a couple of teachers from her district have passed due to Covid.


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 16, 2021)

I blame the marshmallows.  I need to laugh, sorry.


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 17, 2021)

Hubby's little g-niece and g-nephews are sick with Covid. Only the youngest got the sickest. So glad they are doing better. Love them so.


----------



## Chris21E (Dec 17, 2021)

Blessings to you and family...


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Dec 19, 2021)

@PamfromTx, I hope all your family members that were sick are feeling better!


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 19, 2021)

CinnamonSugar said:


> @PamfromTx, I hope all your family members that were sick are feeling better!


I have not heard anything from hubby's family.  My family has improved.  They sent me photos of girls decorating Christmas cookies.  They looked happy.

Lily got on phone with me but didn't want to talk.  I asked her for her cousin and she replied that he was at 'college'.  A two year old!


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 19, 2021)

Lucy Jo and Lily Ann.


----------



## Chris21E (Dec 19, 2021)

Oh Pam,   so beautiful and Blessed... Thank you


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 26, 2021)

Received news that a very good friend passed away.  She was the one who would always call me.  We had something in common (cancer) and became closer because of this.

She went in for surgery to repair her arm as the bones were very fragile due to bone cancer.  She fought sepsis and pneumonia and could not tolerate the pain.

I remember how afraid she was at what would be her final surgery.  It broke my heart but I'd make her feel more positive.

Rest in peace my dear friend of 55 years.  No more pain, dear Dora.


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 26, 2021)

Pics of Lily and Lucy Jo.  Those boots!


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 26, 2021)

This was the best Christmas present.


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 26, 2021)

And then there was this.  This niece has been calling me, 'Pork' for many years.   I still love her.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 3, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 3, 2022)

deleted


----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 3, 2022)

_The girls are back in daycare and their mother is back to teaching. I hope this semester zips by. Lucy Jo will start school in the fall.

Gibby started his second semester of college and will soon start baseball practice.

Hubby and I will soon celebrate our 30th wedding anniversary.

My friend was cremated and a memorial will be held in my hometown on the 8th. RIP, sweet friend.

And finally a photo of Lily Ann._


----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 4, 2022)

Hubby's precious g-nieces.  Joan and family leave today; back to state of Washington.  

These girls will miss one another.


----------



## palides2021 (Jan 4, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> Received news that a very good friend passed away.  She was the one who would always call me.  We had something in common (cancer) and became closer because of this.
> 
> She went in for surgery to repair her arm as the bones were very fragile due to bone cancer.  She fought sepsis and pneumonia and could not tolerate the pain.
> 
> ...


So sorry that your good friend passed away! We are also receiving some news of cousins passing away, and it's been a little depressing at times, but I know they're in a good place. May Dora's memory be eternal.


----------



## palides2021 (Jan 4, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> Pics of Lily and Lucy Jo.  Those boots!
> View attachment 200882View attachment 200883


Lovely photos! Love those boots!


----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 5, 2022)

Their cousin is off to college.  Love this photo.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 6, 2022)

All those relatives with Covid are doing well; thank you for your kind words.


PamfromTx said:


> Their cousin is off to college.  Love this photo.View attachment 202228


----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 6, 2022)

I am hoping that it will be safe when our high school g-nephew starts playing baseball; he's a senior in high school.  I want to see him play baseball ~ once again.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 15, 2022)

I love, love this photo of an exhausted new mom and her baby, Lucy Jo.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 16, 2022)

The girls are heading out to the curative test site to test. Pray that they can handle it.

Aunt Pam's little Eskimos.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 16, 2022)

Lily went nuts crying and squirming; unable to do the test on her.  They gave the mom permission to do the home testing.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 16, 2022)

The Olive Garden Copycat Chicken Gnocchi soup is ready.  Smells wonderful.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 16, 2022)

Lily had a traumatic day.  Took a long nap after their outing.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 19, 2022)

When it rains, it pours.  

Another niece who is a teacher/coach has tested positive for Covid; this is the second time she has been infected with Covid and she has been vaccinated.  The school where she teaches has shut down temporarily since about 17 teachers and not sure how many students are out due to Covid.  She has the 'mild' Covid.  

Lily and Lucy Jo have been having runny noses and coughs.  Not doing so bad.  I got a kick Tuesday when I called to check up on them.  My sister asked her why she didn't like orange jello and she replied, "Because it's disgusting, Nana."  That little voice melts my heart; they are cute at age 2... learning to put sentences together.  

Lily and Lucy Jo's mom is also doing better as are my sister and brother-in-law.   I hope they all fully recover.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 19, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> Lily and Lucy Jo's mom is also doing better as are my sister and brother-in-law.   I hope they all fully recover.


Yay!

With vaccine plus natural immunity, your niece is well protected from severe symptoms and will be fine within a couple of weeks, I'm sure.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 19, 2022)

Had a nice chat with 2 year old Lily.  She asked for hubby.  Then she told me that she was going to take a bath.

lol


----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 19, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> Yay!
> 
> With vaccine plus natural immunity, your niece is well protected from severe symptoms and will be fine within a couple of weeks, I'm sure.


Thank you, Murrmurr.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 19, 2022)

Had strange occurrences.  I had plans of running a few errands and all of my plans did not go smoothly.

First, I went to post office.  As I am standing there, I realized I was not wearing my mask.  I rushed out and went elsewhere.

Second stop is the bank to cash a check my sister had sent me for Christmas.  I used the drive thru.  The cashier asked for a second ID.  I could not believe this and of course voiced my frustration.

I decide to go get my car inspected and I had hubby's car insurance card instead of mine.  So, that didn't work out.  

By this time I have steam coming out of my ears.

p.s.  hubby placed the wrong card in my wallet.   

I decide to go back to post office to mail a package.  Long  line.  So, I walk over to the 'Self serve thingy' and can't get it to work.  

I finally drive over to Goodwill and drop off my donations.  No thank you from the worker.  

I finally drive home and collapsed!


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 19, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> Had strange occurrences.  I had plans of running a few errands and all of my plans did not go smoothly.
> 
> First, I went to post office.  As I am standing there, I realized I was not wearing my mask.  I rushed out and went elsewhere.
> 
> ...


Jeeze m'neeze, Pam. 

I think we've all had one of those days when we shoulda stayed home. Or in bed. On one of those days I remember most, I was home. It was a Saturday in early spring, clear and sunny, a great day to get a bunch of yard work done. I managed to plant a young cherry-plum tree, mow and trim the lawn, I even replaced part of a wood rail on my deck and power-sprayed the patio. But in the process the handle broke off my shovel and I couldn't find the hoe, I got a flat tire on my way to get gas for the mower, accidentally sawed through an electrical cable and got a big ugly patch of road-rash on my butt-cheek from skidding across a wet patio.

Definitely shoulda stayed in bed.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 26, 2022)

I've never owned an air purifier so I don't know how it works.  But Lucy Jo who is being potty trained found a good use for it.  That little girl... after peeing in her potty chair ~ used the air purifier to 'dry' herself instead of wiping.  Her mother got after her ~ big time; told her that it was unsanitary to do that.  As if she knew what the word, 'unsanitary' meant. 

LOL, that little family cracks me up.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 26, 2022)

Well, my family back home are all showing negative on the Covid test and are all back to their jobs and daycare.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 27, 2022)

Gibby (g-nephew) will be playing baseball with the University he is attending.  Best of luck to him.


----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 3, 2022)

Our college snowman.  Gibby.


----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 7, 2022)

Mom's only surviving sibling passed away yesterday at age 88.  He lived in Albuquerque, New Mexico.  They are all in heaven enjoying their cafe and pan dulce (sweet bread).  Rest in  peace, Tio Oscar.


----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 8, 2022)

Celebrating our 30th wedding anniversary ~ today.
​


----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 12, 2022)

Happy Birthday to my twin nieces in San Antonio and to my dad in heaven.


----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 21, 2022)

Sharing some family pics.


----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 21, 2022)

1st photo is hubby's g-nephew.

2nd photo has my g-nephew (center).  Then he's pictured with his dad's horses. 

Last photo are hubby's g-nieces.


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 1, 2022)

Ahhhhh, to be young and in love or pretend to be in love.  My g-nephew is heartbroken; his g/f broke up with him.  I think the fact that he is not near his family is also affecting him.  Baseball (college) practice is in full force; but he loves that and he is doing well with his classes.  I don't quiz people and didn't ask what his plans are for next year (college location) while we text'd last night.  I am hoping he moves closer to his hometown and goes to nursing school.  Time will tell.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 1, 2022)

Your g-nephew is really cute, and there is humor & kindness in his face!  He won't be alone for long, only if he wants to be!


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 1, 2022)

Pepper said:


> Your g-nephew is really cute, and there is humor & kindness in his face!  He won't be alone for long, only if he wants to be!


That is exactly what my sis said.  He is so loveable, kind and cute as a button.


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 4, 2022)

Hubby and i with a year old Lucy Jo.  She is now 4 yrs old.


A few of the nieces this past June.  Cousin Gibby's high school grad.


Gibby playing one of his final baseball games.


Niece Selina with my little ones.  Lucy Jo and Lily Ann.


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 6, 2022)

My g-nephew Gibby announced today that he's going to apply at Texas A&M (Nursing School).   You have no idea how excited and happy I am. That is what I wanted him to do.  Hoping and praying that Texas A&M accepts him.  That's one tough college or so I hear. 

So proud of what he has accomplished so far where he has attended college. 

Next, his mother has announced she is resigning from teaching/coaching at Sabinal ISD.  I felt so sad when she told me that she actually works 6 days a week due to coaching girls volleyball and helping with the boys baseball team.  She is tired. 

She has got her eye on a biology job at a private school.  Rumor has it that the biology teacher presently teaching there is wanting to retire.


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 7, 2022)

Today marks 21 years since my baby brother died in a tragic car accident.

May he rest in peace.

Pic is my brother and I.  Circa 1960.


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 16, 2022)

Some of my favorite people.


The g-nieces from Kyle and Uvalde, Texas.



Niece and her daughter (Lucy Jo).



Our Gibby who is away at college in Arlington, Texas.  Too far from us. The school semester is almost over.  I'm counting the days til I see him again.



Lucy Jo and Lily Ann.



Eddy at the stock show.  This kid has had a wonderful senior year.  He is involved in baseball, the stock show, President of the Senior Class and President of the Student Council and he escorted the Homecoming Queen.  Not sure yet what he is doing after high school graduation.  Both brothers (Eddy and Gibby) had major sports injuries so football was out their last year of high school.  Love them so much.


----------



## FastTrax (Mar 16, 2022)

You have a beautiful family PfT. My condolences for your sibling.


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 16, 2022)

FastTrax said:


> You have a beautiful family PfT. My condolences for your sibling.


Thank you.  My family is my everything.  I'm so thankful for the 'little' ones.


----------



## Murrmurr (Mar 16, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> Some of my favorite people.
> 
> View attachment 213370


I have a favorite - the one on the left, with the pigtails. Sorry, I forgot her name. She looks like she has a lot of spark, you know? She reminds me of my granddaughter, Ariel. She looks a bit like her.

Ariel will be 12 in May. She's not like most girls her age. She's very independent, funny as _all_ heck, direct, intelligent, and in a spirited mood 98% of the time. She's very inquisitive but she'll look things up and do her own investigating before asking questions of a grown-up. She'll always ask, but like just to see if she got it right on her own.


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 16, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> I have a favorite - the one on the left, with the pigtails. Sorry, I forgot her name. She looks like she has a lot of spark, you know? She reminds me of my granddaughter, Ariel. She looks a bit like her.
> 
> Ariel will be 12 in May. She's not like most girls her age. She's very independent, funny as _all_ heck, direct, intelligent, and in a spirited mood 98% of the time. She's very inquisitive but she'll look things up and do her own investigating before asking questions of a grown-up. She'll always ask, but like just to see if she got it right on her own.


That would be the infamous Lucy Jo, age 4.  She is hubby's fav as well.  I love conversing with her.

Thank you, @Murrmurr.


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 20, 2022)

Gibby's parents and brother finally got to see him play college baseball.

So very proud of my baby boy.

Pictured with his dad.  Not a good pic.

p.s.   Don't tell him I called him a baby boy.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Mar 20, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> That would be the infamous Lucy Jo, age 4.  She is hubby's fav as well.  I love conversing with her.
> 
> Thank you, @Murrmurr.



a couple years back, I spent a week with my goddaughter and her daughter.  Miss Amanda was three at the time and what a treat it was to experience the world through her eyes.  She was  always eager to share whatever stray thought that was rattling through her head.

Ms. Amanda is 12 now and basically considers herself done grown up, but she's disciplined and focused and ready to start college in either L.A. or New York.  It's a real challenge, she claims, growing up in rural Kentucky.

@PamfromTx  - you must be right proud of them there kids...


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 20, 2022)

SmoothSeas said:


> a couple years back, I spent a week with my goddaughter and her daughter.  Miss Amanda was three at the time and what a treat it was to experience the world through her eyes.  She was  always eager to share whatever stray thought that was rattling through her head.
> 
> Ms. Amanda is 12 now and basically considers herself done grown up, but she's disciplined and focused and ready to start college in either L.A. or New York.  It's a real challenge, she claims, growing up in rural Kentucky.
> 
> @PamfromTx  - you must be right proud of them there kids...


I'm very proud and my love for them is endless.  They, to me are like my very own... the ones I never had.


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 23, 2022)

Our youngest athlete in the family.  First t-ball game, yesterday.

Uvalde, Texas


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 23, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> Our youngest athlete in the family.  First t-ball game, yesterday.
> 
> Uvalde, Texas
> 
> View attachment 214311View attachment 214312View attachment 214313View attachment 214314View attachment 214315


What a little cutie


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 26, 2022)

@Ruthanne   I put this together earlier.  Another 'light' job.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 26, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> @Ruthanne   I put this together earlier.  Another 'light' job.
> 
> View attachment 214714


That's so beautiful


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 26, 2022)

I need to remove the heart.


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 26, 2022)

Heard some great news today about Eddy's baseball game.  All bases were loaded? and he was up to bat.  He hit it over the fence so they all made a touchdown (Kidding, I am not familiar with baseball).


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 26, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 214715View attachment 214716
> 
> I need to remove the heart.


I think the heart looks good there.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 26, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> Heard some great news today about Eddy's baseball game.  All bases were loaded? and he was up to bat.  He hit it over the fence so they all made a touchdown (Kidding, I am not familiar with baseball).


It might be a grand slam but I'm not sure.


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 26, 2022)

Ruthanne said:


> I think the heart looks good there.


It's been up there since February 1st.  A tad dusty.  LOL


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 26, 2022)

Ruthanne said:


> It might be a grand slam but I'm not sure.


I hate to admit it, but, I have never liked baseball.  I prefer football.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 26, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> I hate to admit it, but, I have never liked baseball.  I prefer football.


Nothing wrong with that


----------



## FastTrax (Mar 26, 2022)

Pammy you got the life. GOD Bless you.


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 26, 2022)

FastTrax said:


> Pammy you got the life. GOD Bless you.


Awwww, thank you.


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 26, 2022)

I am still waiting on pics from this game. Nada, zip, etc.  That is why life has been difficult; I haven't been there to witness the growing up years of g-nephews and g-nieces.


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 29, 2022)

JACKETS even their district record to 1-1 after trouncing the Charlotte Trojans 12-2 last Friday evening. EDDY BEZA highlighted the evening with a walk-off grand slam in the 5th inning to seal the victory.
JACKETS vs Knippa on Tuesday, March 29, at 6PM at home.


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 31, 2022)

After 2nd booster...yesterday.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 31, 2022)

You're cute Pam!!


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 31, 2022)

The Jackets lost the game on Tuesday.


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 31, 2022)

Tomorrow is Lily's 3rd birthday!  That little girl is a riot.

She's having a small party.


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 1, 2022)

Happy 3rd Birthday, Lily!!!


----------



## Pepper (Apr 1, 2022)

I Love Lily!


----------



## SmoothSeas (Apr 1, 2022)

birthday hugs for Miss Lily...

three is such a wonderful age


----------



## Pinky (Apr 1, 2022)

Such a cutie! Looks like she's having a fun birthday


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 3, 2022)

@OneEyedDiva


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 3, 2022)

A white cake plate.  And the silver-ish tray (in the background).


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 3, 2022)

SmoothSeas said:


> birthday hugs for Miss Lily...
> 
> three is such a wonderful age


I call it the "Tornado age".


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 3, 2022)

My sister updates me about Lily and says that she literally twirls around like a tornado.  I viewed a video of her.  

And they thought the Terrible Twos were bad!


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 4, 2022)

April 1, 2022 ~ Lily's 3rd birthday party.


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 7, 2022)

Our Lucy Jo at T-ball game yesterday.

My sister says she was not serious.   lol. She was twirling around like a ballerina while standing at bases.

Here are a couple of pics.  Couple of pics with her aunt Gigi.

That helmet has me in stitches.


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 11, 2022)

Is worrying too much a part of depression?!?  If so, I guess I've been depressed _*all*_ of my life.  I WORRY so much about everything and everyone. Lily and Lucy Jo somehow got a case of food poisoning; I have no idea how that happened as they are such picky eaters.  For those who pray... please pray for my two little g-nieces.  I hope Lily (who is sicker) does not get dehydrated and get admitted to the hospital.

Prayers please....

Thank you.


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 11, 2022)

God had his reasons for not giving me children; I'd worry too much.  Mom always said that to me.  She was probably right.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Apr 11, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> Is worrying too much a part of depression?!?  If so, I guess I've been depressed _*all*_ of my life.  I WORRY so much about everything and everyone. Lily and Lucy Jo somehow got a case of food poisoning; I have no idea how that happened as they are such picky eaters.  For those who pray... please pray for my two little g-nieces.  I hope Lily (who is sicker) does not get dehydrated and get admitted to the hospital.
> 
> Prayers please....
> 
> Thank you.


Hard to be far away and know those you love are hurting . Praying for you and your sweet nieces


----------



## Pepper (Apr 11, 2022)

Worrying is anxious behavior, Pam, I think.  I hold your nieces in my heart.


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 13, 2022)

Lily had a series of tests yesterday and they didn't find any infection.  She finally started nibbling on crackers yesterday.  Thank you for your positive thoughts.


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 13, 2022)

I would personally love to be 4 or 5 inches taller to be able to wear clothes like this.


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 13, 2022)




----------



## SmoothSeas (Apr 13, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> I would personally love to be 4 or 5 inches taller to be able to wear clothes like this.
> 
> 
> View attachment 217198




vertically challenged here myself, so I can really relate.  also, I wish I had thicker hair...


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 13, 2022)

My two older sisters with itty bitty me.


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 15, 2022)

G-nieces are feeling better.  Stomach bug.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Apr 15, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> G-nieces are feeling better.  Stomach bug.  View attachment 217552View attachment 217553View attachment 217555View attachment 217554View attachment 217554


Glad they are feeling better, @PamfromTx … so cute !!


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 15, 2022)

They loved the toys they received from their Aunt Pam.  I'm glad that are doing better.


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 15, 2022)

Why I hold these girls so close to my heart.

When Lily was just a week old ... my niece received a message in Facebook from a young woman who lived in Laredo, Texas.  The woman told my niece that she had no idea that the man she was seeing was married and had two children.  My niece threw him out and has not seen him since that day.   Lily is now 3 years old.  

They at times call their grandpa, "Daddy" and they are corrected and told that he is their Papo (grandpa); and they understand.  The oldest is the one who would ask for her daddy.  Breaks my heart.  

I will help them out as much as I can for as long as I live.


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 20, 2022)

Some current pics of hubby's family and my girlies.  Lucy Jo was mad because tball game was canceled due to rain.


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 20, 2022)

I called my dear Martha last night. She cried and shared stories of Robert.  She is missing him so much.  I tried my best to console her and to make her laugh.  We had a good visit. She said that an ex-principal in one of our local schools is having food catered to her guests ...tonight.  and has offered to cut her lawns.
There are good people left.  He Martha and Robert were college classmates.


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 22, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 23, 2022)

Eddy played his last (home) game in Sabinal....last night.  And his mother coached her last home game.  She did resign from Sabinal ISD.  Haven't heard anything of what she will do next.  Coaching caused the burnout.  Twenty years is rough.

What an experience to have had his mama teach him the required biology courses, to be his coach during baseball season and to be his mommy.  A bittersweet four years for them both.

I am sure it was tough for my niece to witness her sons being injured (twice) during football season.

I am most excited that Eddy is going to the Prom! 

What a year he has had.  Next is graduation.  He is undecided of what to do after graduation.


Mom/Coach/Teacher and son.


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 23, 2022)

Our Eddy won Prom King; no pictures and not so good clips. Maybe I'll get a pic tomorrow. Oh, it is already tomorrow.   Nite, had to stay up and watch their prom night videos.

Had these pics when i woke up.

Neither one of these girls was his date; he wanted to go dateless.


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 24, 2022)

deleted


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 27, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 27, 2022)

Eddy gave it his all during his four years in high school.

I, for one will miss hearing about his everyday life as a high school student.

I am told that he is well liked by many.

Eddy seemed to be drawn to many activities, i.e. FFA, football, baseball, Senior Class President, President of the National Honor Society amongst others.

May he always be protected in his future endeavors.


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 27, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 27, 2022)

This is the girl we wanted him to take to the Prom.  Pink dress.

They won during Homecoming.


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 28, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> Our college freshman is home.   Back home, that is.  Long drive...but he wanted to go home.View attachment 183489View attachment 183490


How long is the drive?


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 28, 2022)

Autumn72 said:


> How long is the drive?


A little over 7 hours, all freeway.


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 28, 2022)

Wow and he decided to come back home means something how he changed colleges right then and there.
I just realized you meant your travel time there. 
I was thinking of his changing of his whole college scene you mentioned. What about his older brother. What college did he attend? I'm curious how a wonderful tight knit family they are and you and still trouble being away from that closeness. Must be due to all the people involved are weaved into each other's life.
I think is why this man feels that need of connectedness with the ones that hold him up high. Where the world is not like family.
Thank you for sharing.


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 28, 2022)

Autumn72 said:


> Wow and he decided to come back home means something how he changed colleges right then and there.
> I just realized you meant your travel time there.
> I was thinking of his changing of his whole college scene you mentioned. What about his older brother. What college did he attend? I'm curious how a wonderful tight knit family they are and you and still trouble being away from that closeness. Must be due to all the people involved are weaved into each other's life.
> I think is why this man feels that need of connectedness with the ones that hold him up high. Where the world is not like family.
> Thank you for sharing.


I am so confused with your reply and think I'll reply tomorrow.  My back has been bothering me for almost a week.  Good night, @Autumn72


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 29, 2022)

My niece and her daughters, Lily and Lucy Jo.


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 29, 2022)

Girls playing in their tent.


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 30, 2022)

Autumn72 said:


> Wow and he decided to come back home means something how he changed colleges right then and there.
> I just realized you meant your travel time there.
> I was thinking of his changing of his whole college scene you mentioned. What about his older brother. What college did he attend? I'm curious how a wonderful tight knit family they are and you and still trouble being away from that closeness. Must be due to all the people involved are weaved into each other's life.
> I think is why this man feels that need of connectedness with the ones that hold him up high. Where the world is not like family.
> Thank you for sharing.


Nursing has always been Gibby's plan until he received a baseball scholarship to a university near Dallas.  He has done well with his studies.  Now, it has been decided by him to continue with his initial plan of going to nursing school IN THE FALL.

Gibby is the older brother.  Eddy is a senior in high school.

Gibby does miss his family.  He will drive over 7 hours to see his family.

Eddy, the youngest is undecided about the future. 

I hope this has cleared up your questions.  @Autumn72


----------



## PamfromTx (May 3, 2022)

Eddy when his mom graduated from college.  Chubby lil guy.  He'll be wearing his own cap -n- gown soon.


----------



## PamfromTx (May 7, 2022)

⭐️⚾️⭐️⚾️⭐️⚾️⭐️
BI-DISTRICT CHAMPIONS!
Jackets claim the title with a 10-8 victory over the San Saba Armadillos!
On to round 2!

#JACKETPRIDE!

Area playoffs TBA


----------



## PamfromTx (May 7, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (May 7, 2022)

Two of the youngest fans.  Poor babies were sizzling hot.


----------



## PamfromTx (May 13, 2022)

Gilbert is in Uvalde.  Not sure if he's done with this college semester but he is thrilled that he'll be able to watch his brother play a high school baseball game today.


----------



## PamfromTx (May 13, 2022)

Gilbert (Gibby) with Nana.


----------



## PamfromTx (May 13, 2022)

Here we go now!
It’s time for AREA PLAYOFFS!
Yellow Jackets VS Kenedy
Tonight in Somerset, Tx. @ 7PM
1 game series


----------



## PamfromTx (May 13, 2022)

deleted


----------



## PamfromTx (May 14, 2022)

The end of an era for these two brothers.  Sabinal High fought and lost last night.  Last game for Eddy and for his mother.

Sabinal is a very small community and therefore had two seniors playing.  One of the senior players received a bad injury and of course that left only one senior playing; Eddy.   I'm told that he ran all over the field to prevent the team from losing.

Proud of him.  I hope he is honored at graduation for never giving up...even after two surgeries.


----------



## PamfromTx (May 15, 2022)

Pics of my g-nieces from Uvalde, Texas.


----------



## Blessed (May 15, 2022)

What beautiful girls, you included.  You look to young to be on this board!!


----------



## PamfromTx (May 15, 2022)

Blessed said:


> What beautiful girls, you included.  You look to young to be on this board!!


I don't think I'm on this thread.  Thank you though.


----------



## PamfromTx (May 16, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (May 16, 2022)

I had to look up what 'utility baseball player' consisted of.  I was livid when I saw that word, utility.  I understand what they mean now.  Eddy and his parents will attend the Top 10 graduates dinner this week.  I hope they will thank him for all he did for his senior year classmates.  Graduation is set for the 27th of May.


----------



## PamfromTx (May 17, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (May 17, 2022)

A change of pace...

Mom, sis and I.  Many moons ago.  Our First Communion.


----------



## PamfromTx (May 18, 2022)

Tonight Sabinal celebrated the top 10 students.


----------



## JonSR77 (May 18, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> Tonight Sabinal celebrated the top 10 students.
> 
> View attachment 221696View attachment 221699



Nice to see that you have such a nice family!  Best wishes to you all!


----------



## PamfromTx (May 18, 2022)

My sister Lucy and husband put all 3 of their children thru college and now are helping pay for grandchildren's education.


----------



## PamfromTx (May 26, 2022)

Official Middle Schoolers ~ the family's triplets. 
Kyle, Texas


----------



## PamfromTx (May 27, 2022)

Our high school graduate; waiting to receive his diploma.  So very proud of him.  

Sabinal, Texas


----------



## PamfromTx (May 27, 2022)

Lucy Jo at her cousin's graduation.


----------



## PamfromTx (May 27, 2022)

deleted


----------



## dseag2 (May 27, 2022)

You have such a beautiful family, Pam.  So glad you are all safe and sound!


----------



## JonSR77 (May 28, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> Lucy Jo at her cousin's graduation.View attachment 222754



adorable!


----------



## PamfromTx (May 28, 2022)

Proud high school graduate.  What's next?  I have no clue.  He's been busy working.  


My niece (who resembles my mother), Eddy, Jr. and Eddy, Sr.


Big brother (Gibby) made it to his graduation.   I was so excited to hear of this.


----------



## PamfromTx (May 28, 2022)

An old woman who shall remain anonymous arrived in Uvalde, Texas, early this morning, driving a 2009 Ford with high mileage and bad tires. She had a backseat full of flowers. She drove a long way.

The woman placed flowers on the crosses recently erected in memory of the 21 killed in the Robb Elementary shooting. She came all the way from Pittsburgh to be here.

“It was about 1,530 miles,” she wrote to me.
When I asked why she traveled this far, she answered, “Because I want to help.”

Meantime, other helpers invaded Uvalde. Some of the first ones came in the form of dogs. That’s right. Canines.
Lutheran Church Charities sent comfort dogs to Uvalde, to help those undergoing trauma. The animals are trained to bring comfort in crises and have been present in the aftermath of many mass shootings.

Such as Sandy Hook in 2012. A dog named Howe was at a community center only days after the shooting in Sandy Hook. Immediately, a little boy curled up next to Howe and whispered into the dog’s ear. People standing nearby were weeping when they saw this. They said it was the first time in four days the boy had spoken.

And he spoke to a dog.
Eight of the LCC’s golden retrievers were dispatched to Uvalde County. They are Cubby and Devorah, Miriam, Abner, Elijah, Gabriel, Joy and Triton.

While the dogs were busy lending their support, a woman I will call Angie, a nurse, former paramedic, and soldier, sent me an email:
“Yesterday, I wanted to drive to Uvalde and do something, but there really isn’t a job for an arthritic lady like me. So I ordered a bunch of pizzas and had them delivered to the Uvalde Police Department. I hope first responders at least nibbled on something.”
At the same time, across town, the South Texas Blood and Tissue Center set up a blood drive in Uvalde. Texans came out of the wallpaper to donate.

The lines outside donation centers were hours long. On an average day, the blood center doesn’t collect enough blood to say grace over. By yesterday morning, 1,500 people across Texas had donated blood.
One man drove three hours from Austin. Another older couple drove from Oklahoma City. A man named Pete drove 65 miles to give blood in Uvalde. Pete’s granddaughter survived the school shooting.

“It’s the least we can do,” said Pete. “Provide a little service for somebody.”
Meanwhile, the Billy Graham Rapid Response Team deployed helpers who were on the scene two hours after the shooting. The chaplains were even asked to deliver death notices to some of the victims’ families along with law-enforcement officials.
“As a father of four young children, my heart is heavy…” said Josh Holland, team director. “We are sending our crisis-trained chaplains to comfort people, listen, and cry with them, and share God’s love…”

There are hundreds more helpers inundating the city like veritable tidal wave. Kroger donated $300,000 toward food. San Antonio grocery chain H-E-B is donating $500,000 to the community, administering meals and supplies.
Average Joes and Josephines are showing up with barbecue trailers and coolers, donating food to anyone who needs it.
Throngs of ordinary people around the nation are calling Uvalde restaurants and offering to pay for meals for victims’ families and first responders.

Said Rosemary Flores, owner of Sunrise Restaurant, “People are calling from Idaho, Ohio, Wisconsin, and even Canada. I don’t know how they got my number, but it’s okay.”

Something else. Funeral homes in the community are offering to lay the victims to rest at no cost. The Hillcrest Funeral Home and the Rushing-Estes-Knowles Mortuary are waiving funeral fees.
The average American funeral costs around $8,000. For small mom-and-pop funeral homes, this is a big deal. Their donations add up to about $170,000 in combined funeral fees.

Moreover, this offer comes amidst a crisis of funeral supplies issues in Uvalde. This is a small town, funeral homes don’t have inventory for mass burials. In an average year, local funeral homes handle maybe six or seven funerals for children. Nobody was prepared for this.
So mortuaries from other communities have offered to help.

“We have gotten calls from other funeral homes offering their assistance,” said Monica Saiz-Martinez, who works for Hillcrest. “The love and support from all over is healing and helpful in so many ways right now. It is just unbelievable.”
There are more stories like these. Too many to tell. So I’ll close here by telling you about a guy named Fred McFeely Rogers. A man who once said this:

“My mother always said, ‘Look for the helpers.’ There will always be helpers, on the sidelines. That’s why I think, if news programs could make a conscious effort of showing rescue teams, of showing medical people, or anybody who is coming into a place where there’s a tragedy, be sure they include that. Because if you look for the helpers, you’ll know that there’s hope.”
And right now, I desperately need to believe there is.






https://www.facebook.com/adelfa.del...CAgFYHwkiNF5Ia7XYAk95dZNH2&__tn__=<<,P-y0.g-R


----------



## Ruthanne (May 28, 2022)

Pam, I had a dream about you the other day and I've finally come to your thread,. In the dream you were very upset about the elementary school shootings.  I just want you to know that I too have been upset and very sad about it.  I don't know why tragedies like this happen but can see how this city and country is beside all of you through this.  I've been at a loss for words since it happened.  May God bless you and everyone who's been affected by this.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 1, 2022)

First of all... I have been sending cards/money to the young family members for their birthdays for the 24 years that I have lived in the valley.

I mailed Eddy a card/money 8 days ago.  He never received it. 

I talked to him today and apologized.  Will resend $$$.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jun 1, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> First of all... I have been sending cards/money to the young family members for their birthdays.
> 
> I mailed Eddy a card/money 8 days ago.  He never received it.
> 
> I talked to him today and apologized.  Will resend $$$.


I’m less and less trusting of sending $$ (checks) in the US mail.  While I was traveling checks for water at my house and a mortgage payment went off into the mail version of the Bermuda Triage


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 1, 2022)

CinnamonSugar said:


> I’m less and less trusting of sending $$ (checks) in the US mail.  While I was traveling checks for water at my house and a mortgage payment went off into the mail version of the Bermuda Triage


Well, with this experience...  I too have become less trusting.  I'm going to send them certified or registered mail from now on.  With insurance as well.  Sad world we live in.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 5, 2022)

Aunt Pam's little sweetheart, Lily.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 7, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> Well, with this experience...  I too have become less trusting.  I'm going to send them certified or registered mail from now on.  With insurance as well.  Sad world we live in.


Guess what @CinnamonSugar ?    The card and money was finally delivered ~ YESTERDAY.  I am so glad he received it.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 14, 2022)

My nephew Eddy. He just graduated from high school a couple of weeks ago.  This pic came up on my Facebook. 

Will be attending same university as his brother did.


----------



## timoc (Jun 14, 2022)

Aunt Pam is homesick, again.​
You're just fishin' for a big hug, aren't you, Pam?  

Here you go....


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 14, 2022)

timoc said:


> Aunt Pam is homesick, again.​
> You're just fishin' for a big hug, aren't you, Pam?
> 
> Here you go....


Sure, thank you.... I'm missing my nephew; haven't seen him in a year when we were in Uvalde for his brother's high school graduation dance.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 18, 2022)

Ruthanne said:


> Pam, I had a dream about you the other day and I've finally come to your thread,. In the dream you were very upset about the elementary school shootings.  I just want you to know that I too have been upset and very sad about it.  I don't know why tragedies like this happen but can see how this city and country is beside all of you through this.  I've been at a loss for words since it happened.  May God bless you and everyone who's been affected by this.


The heartbreak doesn't go away.  Uvalde will never be the same.

Thank you, @Ruthanne.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 18, 2022)

Our t-ball player got hit on face.  All is ok.  Had a nosebleed, I heard.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 18, 2022)

Pics of Lily and Lucy Jo.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 27, 2022)

The girlies at Eddy's graduation dance.  Haven't heard how it went.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 27, 2022)

Favorite photo of hubby's granddaughter when she was itty bitty.


----------



## Patricia (Jun 27, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> The boys baseball team lost the 1st game tonight.  Whoever the announcer was acknowledged the younger brother's playing skills.  They are playing the second game as I type.  If they lose this second game, they are out.  If they win, they get to play again on Saturday.
> 
> I started crying (sobbing) when I saw their mother in a video inside the dug out (sp); she looked so sad.
> 
> ...


Oh, now notice this is an old post. I don't know how I ended up here, but I'm trying harder to look at the dates.


----------



## Patricia (Jun 27, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> The girlies at Eddy's graduation dance.  Haven't heard how it went.View attachment 226919View attachment 226920View attachment 226921View attachment 226922


Such a nice family.


----------



## Patricia (Jun 27, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> Guess what @CinnamonSugar ?    The card and money was finally delivered ~ YESTERDAY.  I am so glad he received it.


People around here, including me, have been worried about the mail too.


----------



## Patricia (Jun 27, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> My nephew Eddy. He just graduated from high school a couple of weeks ago.  This pic came up on my Facebook.
> 
> Will be attending same university as his brother did.View attachment 225248


That is so nice!


----------



## Patricia (Jun 27, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> Favorite photo of hubby's granddaughter when she was itty bitty.


----------



## Patricia (Jun 27, 2022)

Pam, you are so blessed with family.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 18, 2022)

Lucy Jo will attend a week (half a day) in Jump Start ~ preparation for going to school for the first time.  Brave little girl.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 20, 2022)

Hubby, Lucy Jo and I.  3 years ago in Uvalde.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## Mizmo (Jul 20, 2022)

Lovely children...


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 9, 2022)

My sister Lucy's birthday was yesterday.  Pictured with the youngest and oldest grandchildren.


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 9, 2022)

Gibby will start his college at Texas A&M, Corpus Christi soon.  A change in career ~ nursing.  The youngest will attend the university his brother attended last year.  Lucy Jo will be in pre-K.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Aug 9, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> Gibby will start his college at Texas A&M, Corpus Christi soon.  A change in career ~ nursing.  The youngest will attend the university his brother attended last year.  Lucy Jo will be in pre-K.


We  Our male nurses!!


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 9, 2022)

deleted


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 11, 2022)

Recent pics of g-nieces.


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 15, 2022)

Our college freshman.


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 17, 2022)

The brothers.


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 17, 2022)

Father and son.  We call them Big Eddy and Lil Eddy.


----------



## palides2021 (Aug 17, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> Recent pics of g-nieces.View attachment 233972View attachment 233973View attachment 233974View attachment 233975


They're adorable!


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 17, 2022)

palides2021 said:


> They're adorable!


Thank you.

One of the triplets is not in pic.


----------



## Jace (Aug 17, 2022)

All the pics are great...nice family.


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 18, 2022)

My sister Lucy and a co-worker with ABC's John Quinones at Uvalde's local library.


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 18, 2022)

Lil Eddy's dog is spoiled rotten.


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 18, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> Recent pics of g-nieces.View attachment 233972View attachment 233973View attachment 233974View attachment 233975


This little girl ended up in the ER the other day; she got a bead stuck in her nostril.  She is one of a kind.


----------



## Blessed (Aug 18, 2022)

At least I would say that you were kind enough to share the genetic beauty with the whole family.  What a beautiful and handsome bunch you are!!


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 18, 2022)

Blessed said:


> At least I would say that you were kind enough to share the genetic beauty with the whole family.  What a beautiful and handsome bunch you are!!


Awww, thank you.  My sisters were responsible for the creation of the youngins.  I love those children so very much.

You are so sweet.


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 22, 2022)

Today is my g-nephew's birthday and his first day of classes at Texas A&M. 

I had been waiting for a reply from him.



_*Happy Birthday, Gibby!  Have a great day and an even better year.
*_
*Thank you so much Pam!*


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 29, 2022)

My favorite little girls.


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 29, 2022)

Girls have their first soccer game today.   Can't wait to hear about it.


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 31, 2022)

My mom at age 18.


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 31, 2022)

Me at age 44.   First time I let my hair grow long since my 20s.


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 31, 2022)

Mom is second from the left.  Age 18.


----------



## Blessed (Aug 31, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 237137Me at age 44.   First time I let my hair grow long since my 20s.


You look likek a teenager!!


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 31, 2022)

Blessed said:


> You look likek a teenager!!


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 2, 2022)

Lily is ready for trick or treating in her Batgirl costume.  

Knowing her she will want to wear this all month!

My precious baby.


----------



## Gaer (Oct 2, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> Lily is ready for trick or treating in her Batgirl costume.
> 
> Knowing her she will want to wear this all month!
> 
> ...


Aw!


----------



## Pepper (Oct 3, 2022)

Lily is so cute!


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 3, 2022)

Pepper said:


> Lily is so cute!


Thank you.  Lily is the youngest member of our extended family and will be the last.  She'll always be my baby.


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 5, 2022)

Tired girls.


----------



## Blessed (Oct 5, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> Tired girls.


Beautiful, I know you wish you could be there to take them and cover them in kisses!!!! That is one of the best time with kids, liftng them out of their seats and they just melt onto your shoulder.


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 6, 2022)

Blessed said:


> Beautiful, I know you wish you could be there to take them and cover them in kisses!!!! That is one of the best time with kids, liftng them out of their seats and they just melt onto your shoulder.


You just made me tear up, @Blessed .  I called them last night and both take turns in talking to me.  Those little voices melt my heart.  And both don't forget to tell me they love me.  Lucy Jo will have a birthday in November, she'll turn 5.  When did the time slip by?

Lily will be 4 on April 1st.

My biggest guilt is not being there to see them grow.


----------



## Blessed (Oct 6, 2022)

Don't think of it as guilt, you would be there if you could. So often it is not a matter of choice, it is just a fact of life.  They now you love and adore them.  

My little grandson lived here, in my home since he was about two.  My son started dating his Mom when he was about six months old.  My son thought I would not be happy about him dating a girl with a child.  I told him, that is not a problem but this is different, this is not about having a good time, not thinking about what you do has no consequences.  There is a child involved.

So now I am a Grandma that comes with all the joy.  I get to have that little boy bake cookies and home made pizza, curl and watch movies until he falls asleep.  I get to feel him go limp, the soft gentle breathing that lets us know they are happy, safe, there is no worry. Grandma or Auntie  is going to make pancakes, waffles, biscuits and gravy, muffins, all their favorites because that is what we do.  

I know they are in a town not close but close enough to have them come for a viist for a weekend or maybe a week in the summer. I know you will make great memories!!


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 6, 2022)

No wonder they were not answering my calls.

Text sent today:

Good morning Pamela, I didn't want to worry you & I wanted to tell you.  Lily & I were in accident on Tuesday. We are okay


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 11, 2022)

Hubby's precious g-niece.  She is the sweetest little girl.


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 12, 2022)

The toothless Pam and two of her siblings.  I don't even know how old I was in this photo.  My late brother was 4 years younger than I.


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 12, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> Lily is ready for trick or treating in her Batgirl costume.
> 
> Knowing her she will want to wear this all month!
> 
> ...


This little girl and her mother both survived a tragic car accident.

A huge truck driven by a man struck my niece's car on the driver's side.  The car spun around numerous times.  

We are thankful that they survived.

What more can happen?


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 16, 2022)

Thinking of Gibby and wondering how his Sophomore year in college is coming along.  I hope and pray that he is studying.  This video was shown during the high school graduation dance held for several graduates.... including Gibby.


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 24, 2022)

The last letter I received from my mother prior to her being unable to verbalize, write, walk, etc.   She called me, "Sport".   My sisters do too.  I have no idea why they nicknamed me that as I am not athletic.  I was for many years and just stopped.

How I miss you, Mom.   RIP


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 31, 2022)

Oh, I am missing her so much right now.  My Lily.


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 31, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> Thinking of Gibby and wondering how his Sophomore year in college is coming along.  I hope and pray that he is studying.  This video was shown during the high school graduation dance held for several graduates.... including Gibby.


Gibby is staying busy studying his pre-nursing courses.


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 3, 2022)

Then 2018

Now 2022

Selina and Lucy Jo.

This particular niece teaches at Dalton Elementary School.   First year for Lucy Jo to attend.   This school is for pre-k to 1st grade students.


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 5, 2022)

I hope Lily will not remember the car accident.  And I thank God every day for protecting her and her mother.


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 5, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 8, 2022)

Lucy Jo with her mom and aunt.


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 9, 2022)

I was in line at a store and in front of me was a young woman and her 2 or 3 year old little girl.  An older woman was with them as well.  The little girl was crying and crying and had some pretty big crocodile tears rolling down her face.  If you know me ... you know my heart was breaking.  I wanted to make that little girl happy!

I couldn't stand to see the child crying. I finally asked the mother if the child was ok and the mother reassured me she was ok.  Child wanted a Minnie Mouse doll, mother stated.  She also said that she had plenty of toys at home.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Well, I stood there and finally asked her to go get the doll and I would pay for it.  Mother refused my offer.  My heart now is in 1,000,000 little pieces.  I almost begged her to let me buy the doll.  I finally gave up.

I go out to my car and hear a familiar cry!   Next to my car is a SUV and the little girl is in the back seat ~ CRYING.  I drove out of there as fast as I could.

Drove with tears in my eyes.

My family doctor says she has never seen someone like myself who has so much empathy and love for others.  We both agree that it is probably due to the fact that I was unable to have children.

I hope I have been a good person.


----------



## Leann (Nov 9, 2022)

You have SUCH a GOOD heart, @PamfromTx.


----------



## palides2021 (Nov 9, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> I was in line at a store and in front of me was a young woman and her 2 or 3 year old little girl.  An older woman was with them as well.  The little girl was crying and crying and had some pretty big crocodile tears rolling down her face.  If you know me ... you know my heart was breaking.  I wanted to make that little girl happy!
> 
> I couldn't stand to see the child crying. I finally asked the mother if the child was ok and the mother reassured me she was ok.  Child wanted a Minnie Mouse doll, mother stated.  She also said that she had plenty of toys at home.
> 
> ...


Aww, Pam, you are a dear! I have come across children that were crying and I also feel sorry for them. I never had the nerve to ask the parent what was wrong, like you have. I just try and make the child smile. I will smile or try and attract their attention. They stop momentarily to stare at me. Sometimes, I get a grateful smile from the mother. I have noticed though, that when a child is tired and hasn't had their nap, they tend to cry easier.


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 14, 2022)

My wittle girl, Lily.  Showing off their Mommy's new vehicle.


----------



## Blessed (Nov 14, 2022)

Lord God, I don't know how you stand being away from those precious darlings, I  would need a kiss and a hug everyday.  My little grandson was here with me until he was five.  I still struggle everyday that I am not able to see that sweet baby!!


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 18, 2022)

Lucy Jo's 5th birthday today.

Last picture is Lucy Jo with us when she was celebrating her 1st birthday.


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 18, 2022)

Hubby and I Facetimed with them a few minutes ago.   They kept hiding from my view.   lol


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 20, 2022)

Cousins, Eddy and Lucy Jo.


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 20, 2022)

I fell asleep and was dreaming of gorillas.  One kicked in the front door and I pushed with all my strength and locked  it.  lol

Do you ever dream of something you read or watched on TV?


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 11, 2022)

Pics from Uvalde.


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 19, 2022)

Hubby's younger relatives.


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 19, 2022)

My little girls.


----------



## hearlady (Dec 19, 2022)

Adorable!


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 23, 2022)

I cannot find a gift intended for my hubby; it's a bag of dark chocolate truffles (Harry & David).   I have looked and looked.  I'm assuming I may have thrown them away... thinking the Amazon bag was empty.  Oh my gosh, I can't believe I lost this.   His favorite candy.


----------



## Jace (Dec 23, 2022)

OMG!


----------



## Blessed (Dec 23, 2022)

@PamfromTx don't panic, first get on the computer and make sure they were deliverd.  You might have ordered other things from Amazon but were on back order.  You may have not received them at all.

Second, if you did receive, where are your favorite hiding spots.  If you ordered them long ago you might have hid them in the fridge or freezer to stay fresh.  I also tend to hide things in my dresser drawers under my clothes.  I also stash things in the shoe boxes where I store my dress shoes.  I don't put those on for years.  Just sit back and close your eyes and think about the places he would never look and there they will be!!


----------



## Jace (Dec 24, 2022)

@Blessed...good  thinking!


----------



## Chet (Dec 24, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> My little girls.
> 
> 
> View attachment 257169View attachment 257170View attachment 257171View attachment 257172View attachment 257173


I have to sit down. I just got an overdose of cuteness.


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 24, 2022)

Verdict:   Guilty ~ hubby.  He thought that they were for everyday eating when he saw that bag in the Amazon bag.  It was in the fridge!  And I'm too cold to go out and find him another candy gift.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 24, 2022)

The girls are so cute


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 24, 2022)




----------



## Blessed (Dec 24, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> Verdict:   Guilty ~ hubby.  He thought that they were for everyday eating when he saw that bag in the Amazon bag.  It was in the fridge!  And I'm too cold to go out and find him another candy gift.



Well, now you know, that sneaky guy could not resist.  He had an early christmas and enjoyed every bite!!  All of us ladies have heard it before, I did not know it was for company!! My husband once took a big scoop of an dessert I had made for work.  The dessert was covered in cool whip.  After the theft, he just filled in the hole with more cool whip.  I had a very red faced moment the next day at work!!


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Monday at 1:56 PM)

Ooopsy, already posted.


----------



## Pepper (Monday at 1:59 PM)

I want to   them!


----------



## Pepper (Monday at 2:02 PM)

Pam, yesterday when I was with my grandson there was an ultra loud noise coming either from the street or another apartment and he ran into my arms!  And I hugged him.  Heaven


----------



## PamfromTx (Monday at 2:04 PM)

Pepper said:


> Pam, yesterday when I was with my grandson there was an ultra loud noise coming either from the street or another apartment and he ran into my arms!  And I hugged him.  Heaven


Awwww , what a sweetie.


----------



## PamfromTx (Monday at 2:06 PM)

@Pepper


----------

